# your most embarrasing moments in school



## jovo (Apr 13, 2011)

heres one of mine

- year 8
- in class talking bout masturbation with some dude ( no **** )
- i say have you guys ever tried putting a toilet paper roll over yours
- i say that i couldnt coz it was too small (srs)
- the guy tell the whole school
- i get called toilet roll user for 2 years
- girls laughing at me all the time think im gross
- depressed, cry every night in shower so no one hears for a year
- wouldnt talk or say anything to any one in case they say it
- awkward ever since and dont talk to any one and just act weird when i feel the need to socialize

its sucks coz i never actually did want to use a toilet paper roll i just chked if it can fit


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Pissing my pants twice in 3 days in grade 7 wasn't fun.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I peed myself in kindergarden, I ran to the potty fast I could but by the time I pulled down my pants to take my peeper out I peed all over my pants. I cried.

My teacher, she came running in and took care of me.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Completely choking during presentations. Happened twice, once in college and once in high school. Traumatizing. Life goes on, though.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Pissing myself during sport one afternoon when I was in year 2. We had a seniors' teacher taking us and I was too scared to ask if I could go. It was right towards the end so I know people saw, but we weren't in class-groups and were allowed to go home straight afterwards. I guess damage minimised.

Second most embarrassing was probably high school when my friends were all discussing who'd got their periods. For some reason the topic had come up on an earlier day when there was just 3 people, and I'd had to say that I didn't have mine yet. So this time when there were like 9 people talking about it, someone who didn't know was like "If you don't have it then you're probably deformed!"... Then one of the people who knew was like... "Uh... (SuperSky) doesn't have her's yet..."


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> Pissing myself during sport one afternoon when I was in year 2. We had a seniors' teacher taking us and I was too scared to ask if I could go. It was right towards the end so I know people saw, but we weren't in class-groups and were allowed to go home straight afterwards. I guess damage minimised.
> 
> Second most embarrassing was probably high school when my friends were all discussing who'd got their periods. For some reason the topic had come up on an earlier day when there was just 3 people, and I'd had to say that I didn't have mine yet. So this time when there were like 9 people talking about it, someone who didn't know was like "If you don't have it then you're probably deformed!"... Then one of the people who knew was like... "Uh... (SuperSky) doesn't have her's yet..."


Wow girls are so weird... lol

Id lie and say I bled like a waterfall, and put a tampon on my keychain loop. And twirl it around.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I also peed myself in kindergarten, I told the teacher I spilt my apple juice. It's soooo ridiculous how I had to pee myself just to avoid talking to the teacher, that just brought on more embarrassment.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Wow girls are so weird... lol
> 
> Id lie and say I bled like a waterfall, and put a tampon on my keychain loop. And twirl it around.


 :teeth


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Grade 2 (true story):

Me: *Raises hand*
Teacher: Yes?
Me: I need to go to the toilet.
Class: *Laughing*
Teacher: NO! You can wait till the end of class!
Me: But I'm BUSTING!
Class: *Laughing*
Teacher: Well you should have gone during the lunch break, sorry.

10 minutes later...

Me: *Raises hand*
Teacher: Yes... *in an exasperated tone*
Me: I've wet my pants... 
Class *Laughing*


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I think peeing in kindergarden is less embarrassing, though. Since you're a kid and all. Not that it still doesn't sucks....

I remember when I went into 3rd grade, after moving to a new town, I felt like such an outcast; didn't think I was liked. Well, I got just really sad one day that I started crying during class. All the kids looked at me and the teacher took me outside. Shortly after that, I had to do some tests cuz the school thought maybe I was having either issues with the English (Spanish is my first language) or they thought I had some sort of educational handicap. 0.0 I did not. I was just sad. Well, unfortunately, I didn't make any friends the entire third year, because of that.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Wow girls are so weird... lol
> 
> Id lie and say I bled like a waterfall, and put a tampon on my keychain loop. And twirl it around.


LOL  Ewwww 

I honestly never understood why those girls talked about the things that they did. The whole conversation(s) made me wish I was in a lunch-time detention lol.


----------



## The Awkward One (Jun 30, 2011)

In year 1 I peed myself on purpose so I didn't have to ask where the bathroom was. It was 2 minutes before home-time, so I peed all over the carpet I was sitting on, then ran for it. No one ever knew it was me.
Then there was another time in year 1 when we were lined up in partner's, and we had to hold hands with our partner. I was partnered with some boy. Then I farted. Really loud. Everyone in the line heard. Still don't know if they all knew it was me.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I felt embarrassed about a lot of things, but a few things were more humiliating than others:

- peeing my pants in nursery school several times
- throwing up all over the desks in grade one
- crying in front of my whole grade nine drama class
- crying in front of my whole grade nine French class


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I used to trip while walking down the hall in 7th grade... not sure if it was cuz I wasn't watching where I was going, my shoes fetched up, or cuz I was just clumsy as heck... but it was absolutely the most embarrassing thing - books everywhere and me on my knees or worse, sprawled on the floor... I hated 7th grade.

Once I had an argument with a boy on the way home from school in 5th grade (he's been in a bad fight the day before and had scratches and bruises all over his face)... he'd gotten rude and was picking on some girl and I got mad cuz she was my friend and I told him he was an jerk... I threw a cherry slushy all over his new white shirt and ran home. He came home and told my dad and the first thing my dad asked me was if I'd done all that damage to his face? I couldn't believe my dad thought I'd gotten violent like that. He never said anything to me or punished me when he found out why I'd doused the guy in red icee. I think secretly my dad was impressed that I stood up for someone even if he knew I wouldn't stand up for myself. I was embarrassed because I'd lost control and was called into the center of attention for it.

I was invited to a toga party during my senior year... I was the only one who didn't wear any clothes under the sheet I was wearing... luckily it was at night but I was so self-conscious. I guess everyone else wore bathing suits. I was pretty toasted on beer.


----------



## ghostofme (Feb 9, 2009)

The Awkward One said:


> In year 1 I peed myself on purpose so I didn't have to ask where the bathroom was. It was 2 minutes before home-time, so I peed all over the carpet I was sitting on, then ran for it. No one ever knew it was me.


That's ****ing awesome :lol

In seventh grade, while walking around looking like a turtle (heavy bag and SA compelling me to lumber awkwardly staring at the floor), my bag split open right outside the main building just as the bell rang. I was crawling around trying to grab everything, papers blowing around while the impassive crowd walked by, staring but not helping. Pretty cool guy I played tennis with stopped to help.

In 12th grade I banged my car into a classmate's car. My car was fine and decided that it was going to go all Rambo and **** but his car decided that it was going to crush like an aluminum can. He had a huge truck while I was driving a compact and going like 3 mph. ****. He was a pretty cool guy, though; when I told him he just said he was going to ask his parents about it when they got home. I waited in dread for a week for that horrible phone call explicating how much money I owed him but it never came. I avoided him for the rest of the year, but had to keep parking next to him (we had assigned stalls). I once waited for a couple of hours before going home because he was hanging with friends outside his car.


----------



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

My most embarrassing moment happened during my first quarter at university. I was walking with a friend when I girl ran up from behind me, bent down and whispered in my ear, "Um, hey like your dress is caught on your book bag and your underwear is showing." I blushed bright red and quickly fixed my dress. As I was fixing it I noticed that pretty much everyone there was looking at me. What bothers me the most is that I walked across the entire Quad (about the distance of 2-3 city blocks) before someone told me! At the time I laughed the whole thing off but inside I was mortified. FML, man FML.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Most embarrasing moments for me were crying in front of class at age 10 because I got in trouble for something I didn't do, and crying at age 12 cos some guy punched me. He had my friend in a headlock, so I pushed him off my friend, then he punched me and walked off. The worst part was that it didn't even hurt, and I have no idea why I started crying. If I could somehow go back I would have fought back, the guy was scrawny as hell and two of my friends were there to back me up. That really is one of those little things that just bugs me even four years later because I know I could have done something about it but I didn't.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

-When the teacher caught us on playboy in third grade
-Overhearing a girl telling other girls a positive story about me and springing out from hiding and correcting her
-Turning up my amp the first day of jazz band in high school and playing some riffs. The room is dead silent after and then the teacher comes out of the office and scolds me.


----------



## psgchisolm (Jul 8, 2011)

I think everyone pissed themselves in school. Mine was when I had a girl slam me up against the wall and she saw that I liked it. She preceded to do that for the rest of the day.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Cried in art class once in grade 7... that wasn't fun.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I cried during presentations all the way until grade 7.

These two guys peeked under the stall I was using when I was in grade 2 so I had a fear of using public washrooms until the end of high school.

I pissed myself at Tae-Kwon-Do lessons because I was too afraid to ask if I could go use the washroom.

I busted my knee in high school PE. Being the fattest person in the class also helped make that course one of the worst I've taken.

Rejected by three girls by the time I was in grade 9, twice in a span of two weeks. I was a horny kid I guess. :blank


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Doing a book report in 11th grade, shaking, looking down and sounding nervous. My crush and his friend were in the back of the class making fun of me. Pretty awful...

Also that same year crying in front of my teacher. I forget the reason, but it was in the hallway. I'm quite sure other students saw me.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I was 'pantsed' during a soccer match in grade 3. While lunging for the ball, the goalie reached out, grabbed my pants and yanked...roughly 30 students watched it unfold as I fell to the ground and sat up 'half-naked' in horror and disbelief


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The wetting of the pants was comman.
It happened to a couple of people in kindergarten (keep in mind, this was 1980-1981). I don't know what was worse, the weeing or having to wear the 1967 mod pants home that day with their smelly clothes in a plastic bag - on the BUS. They were REALLY UGLY, even by early 1980s standards (and the clothes were still hideous then :lol).


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Laughing so hard in class in grade 7 beside my crush that I farted and then everybody heard and laughed and people for the rest of the day told me I should put a cork in my ***.

Lmao
FML


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

^ Lol, that kind of reminds me of another of my embarrassing moments.

Year 12, in English class, taking it in turns to read from a play we were studying... I always seem to get hungry around 10am, but the kind of hungry where I'm not feeling it but my stomach rumbles. So it did, loud enough for my friend sitting next to me to hear it.

She started giggling, and giggling, and giggling while I tried not to laugh, and she giggled so much that the person reading paused for a moment and looked over at her before continuing, only to stop again and ask what was so funny. By now, my friend was laughing so much that she couldn't even speak, and just gestured to me that I should answer. The person who was reading was really annoyed, and the whole class (including teacher) was looking at me so in the most 'fed-up' voice I could muster I was like "My stomach rumbled."

Of course further laughing ensued, but we eventually got back to reading.


----------



## stats girl (Jun 27, 2011)

My first day of high school I stepped on dog poo on the way to school. I wasn't the first to notice  a group of about 20 girls all screamed and ran away from me as fast as they could. 
also I threw up at school with about 100 students all looking out the window laughing at me. Not one of my finer moments


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Basically any time the teacher calls on me and I don't know the answer. And then the teacher waits ... and waits ...

Actually that happened to me in 6th grade and she would not **** off. She just waited there until I gave an answer. I hid my face in my palms and began to cry.

Then the teacher came to me after class and apologized LOL. She thought I didn't want to answer because I was stubborn. The question was "what do caves do?" <- how do you answer that? Someone answered with "they echo"

The humiliation after class by my friends...


----------



## thereareothers (Jul 15, 2011)

tinybubbles said:


> My most embarrassing moment happened during my first quarter at university. I was walking with a friend when I girl ran up from behind me, bent down and whispered in my ear, "Um, hey like your dress is caught on your book bag and your underwear is showing." I blushed bright red and quickly fixed my dress. As I was fixing it I noticed that pretty much everyone there was looking at me. What bothers me the most is that I walked across the entire Quad (about the distance of 2-3 city blocks) before someone told me! At the time I laughed the whole thing off but inside I was mortified. FML, man FML.


I'm so sorry that that had to happen to you. But then again, that's why I don't like wearing dresses. Or skirts


----------



## chocolatechipbear (Jun 29, 2011)

I had to give a presentation in History. My friend (a girl I'd had a HUGE crush on for 2 years was in the class too). I couldn't get the words to come out because I was so nervous I kept choking. This in turn led to my face turning beet red and me sweating profusely  How could anyone be attracted to someone like that?


----------



## Anticipate (Dec 23, 2012)

Probably the most embarrassing moment for me in school was when I was in 9th grade and my crush walked into the classroom where all the girls were and shouted "the boys are on a field trip today, that means all the girls are mine," and I blushed (but didn't realize it). My friend was sitting across from me, and all of the sudden she was like, "you're bright red, you like him." I didn't respond to her, and neither of us ever brought up the topic again. But when I was in high school, I was extremely private about which guys I had crushes on- I didn't tell anyone, even my closest friends. I was really embarrassed that she had figured out who I liked. 
However, the good thing that came out of this was that I realized that when I feel my face get warm, it means that I'm blushing. It has been helpful to be aware of this.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I've had a couple break downs during high school due to so much stress and just a lot going on in life. One time I just cried in class, no one noticed but when I stopped, my eyes were a bit red and the teacher thought I was sick and told me it was okay and just to go home. I just went to the bathroom and sat there for half an hour by myself, then decided to go to the counsellor.

Second break down, more stress again. Broke down in front of the teacher, was really whiney and complained about a lot. He was nice and listened to me but gosh, it's embarrassing getting so worked up over something I think is so small now LOL.

Had another break down at University, though I think my Professor was a bit out of line. I thought he was being kind of rude, and the stress of finals and due dates piling up, I was just not having a good day and took a bit out of it on my Professor. Honestly even though it was a bit embarrassing, I think he deserved it lol. Other students felt he was being inconsiderate as well.

Oh, and one more... presentation during high school. It was a group one. My group did absolutely NOTHING. I had to do the presentation on my own and I was just so nervous and anxious, my hand started shaking during the presentation and someone in the class noticed and pointed it out. Ack!


----------

